# Hole size for mounting follower on Logan 200



## Mister Ed (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys, Does anyone have insight to the hole & tpi for the two follower rest mounting holes in the saddle of a Logan 200? I need to run a thread chase and/or tap through mine to clean out decades of crap. After a quick look, I'm thinking 5/16? What about the threads? I can't hardly see my threads, through the impacted crud.

Thanks,
Ed

- - - Updated - - -

Never mind!! Found it in the old parts list.
5/16 - 18 x 1.75


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 23, 2014)

I was just about to respond that they are 5/16"-18 but then saw your update. Have fun!


----------



## Mister Ed (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Terry.

Holes cleaned out and have it mounted up. Appears to be the correct follower for the 10" Logan ... fingers appear to center pretty good, and they line up just a tad right of centerline on the cross slide. 

This was the follower that was advertised on Epay for a 9" Logan (guy had both follower and steady). Mjhenks noticed that the measurements on the steady were more like a 10" ... so I took the chance on this one. Sometimes even I win. LOL


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats on the great find!  Follow rests don't seem to come up very often, so getting one, and in the right size is a big plus.

I bought mine off of eBay some time back, and I waited for a long time for it to come up. I too was lucky, nobody wanted it and I got it pretty cheap, plus it had never been used!


----------

